
Let’s remember this when the down rounds come - antr
https://twitter.com/theboydigital/status/1083362483631472642
======
tluyben2
Truly reminds me of ‘99. Dom Perignon, expensive cocktails, weed, private jet
flights, pointless travels to warm beach retreats for meetings, yacht parties
etc. I am a cynic but our CFO at the time was even more. We demanded upfront
payments for projects and enjoyed the lifestyle as long as we did not pay for
it as it made no sense (most of these companies had nothing; not even a mildly
viable idea). The companies that remained standing after the bubble (because
mainly they were bought or incubated by big banks like ING during) remained
our clients for a long time. The rest all died a very quick death in 2001.

